# We have a Crazy Vizsla Puppy!!!!



## charlieandjordi (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, 

Just found this wonderful site!! 
We have a 13 week old short haired vizsla called Frankie, he is currently weighing in at 9.5 kg's. 
He is extremely hard work, he has been out and about walking now for 2weeks, which has eased the 'madness' slightly!!!
We have lots of fun however, like many puppy owners on this site, we have the same issues. Biting, Crate Training @ night (IMPOSSIBLE!!)!!!! 
Frankie walks perfectly off lead and comes back immediately with whistle recall. 

We love him to pieces and he gives the most amazing cuddles - (when hes not biting.. of course!!)

We will hopefully post some pictures up of him soon. 

From, Charlie and Jordi


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

so .....whats crazy about him again

Lili is chaotic crazy, like my grandma was just sitting on our couch looking through photos, lili saw this, and decided to run over and jump all over her dumping all the pictures on the floor .....i laughed soo hard


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

OH and welcome ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Frankie sounds like a nice healthy young Vizsla. Wait until he gets bigger, you're in for some real fun. ;D


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi C&J,

welcome to the forum, lots of great advice on here for you, we've all been there where you are at the moment. My Peanut is nearly 6 months old now and the biting is reducing greatly as she maturea a little, so it will get better !!

The crate is the single best thing I have done with Peanut bar none. We had to persevere with her but she soon accepted it as her place and loves it in there now. We can leave her in there for a couple of hours during the day without a murmor out of her, infact she is in it as I type with the door open having a nap. 

Have fun with her and good luck,

Graham


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Our Remmy is 16 weeks and this forum has been a god send!! Welcome aboard! I posted about her biting when she was about 12 weeks and I was going crazy. Saying "no bites" and shutting her mouth started working after about a week. Also, getting her around other dogs helped a TON with the biting. Good luck- looking forward to photos! 

PS: Graham- Love the new photo of Peanut!

Here is Remington in the snow this week!!!!


----------

